# More students are choosing to study in the United States, study finds



## Gaurav_Kumar

This is right that US is a hot destination for those who want to study abroad and even from India hundreds of students are going to USA every year to gain higher education in various fields. I also believe that this count will grow every year as USA is always the center of attraction for the world.


----------



## ravshaw

USA is always a hot destination for Students and skilled workers.


----------

